
Dat Desktop - bpierre
https://datproject.org/
======
pfraze
Lots of good to say about Dat. They're running a project to keep the
open.whitehouse.gov dataset alive [1] and they're funded by the Knight and
Sloan foundations to preserve science and government data.

The protocol distributes flattened merkle trees, which behave as logs
expressing the mutations to an archive. You can use the protocol to stream
data feeds and file archives. It's all usable in node for custom applications
as well [2]. I use it in my projects, so I'm a fan.

1\.
[https://twitter.com/denormalize/status/831581871230193664](https://twitter.com/denormalize/status/831581871230193664)

2\. [https://www.npmjs.com/package/dat-
node](https://www.npmjs.com/package/dat-node)

